# Deer Rifle Sight In



## usmarine0352 (Nov 26, 2005)

If your deer rifle is 3 inches high at 50 yards, it's NOT 6 inches high at 100 yards is it?

:sniper:


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

Depends all on the caliber you are shooting on exactly where it will hit at 100. There can be a big difference in drop from one caliber to another. If the bullet would go straight and not drop from 50 to 100 it would be 6 inches high. Its best to get it close to the bullseye at 50 and then shoot it a few times at 100 and make the adjustments to make it dead on, if thats where you want it sighted in for.

Matt


----------



## usmarine0352 (Nov 26, 2005)

Thanks. It's a .300 WSM. Probably very little drop.

So I'm guessing it would be roughly 6 inches at 100 yards, like you said.


----------



## Jungda99 (Nov 17, 2006)

my 270 is dead on @ 100yds and about 1" low @ 50yds


----------



## Hockeyhunter99 (Oct 11, 2007)

your trajectory will make it drop ever so slightly between 50 and 100 yds. gravity acts on it no matter how fast it is traveling. the .300 is a prettty heavy round and shouldn't drop too much. i sight a new scope in at 25yds dead on and then back it out to 50 then 100. with my .270 dead on at 25 means dead on at 100. but i like to pull it up 2 inches at 100 so it will be dead on at 200-250yds.


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Jungda99 said:


> my 270 is dead on @ 100yds and about 1" low @ 50yds


Yup, this is correct, if your using a scope, your scope is obviously sitting higher than the barrel and after the shot, some distance is needed before your bullet aligns with your scope picture. Mnay times at military rifle shooting competitions, many shooters will use ther 400 yard marker on there M4 or what ever weapon they are using at a 25-50yard target


----------



## ndm (Jul 22, 2007)

Three inches high at 50yds is not the best sight in for that caliber. I think it would be very difficult to hit any thing at mid range(150 - 225). I don't know exactly when you would be plus six but at some point you would be.

I would sight in +2" at 100 which would be around -5" at 300. If think you will be shooting at longer distances try +3" at 100.


----------



## usmarine0352 (Nov 26, 2005)

ndm said:


> Three inches high at 50yds is not the best sight in for that caliber. I think it would be very difficult to hit any thing at mid range(150 - 225). I don't know exactly when you would be plus six but at some point you would be.
> 
> I would sight in +2" at 100 which would be around -5" at 300. If think you will be shooting at longer distances try +3" at 100.


*So what would you be at 50 yards? *


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

USmarine0352

A few other things that play into factor is the weight of your bullet in drop.

Look at the box of ammo you are shooting. If it is not on the box look at the bullets website. They have a lot of good ballistic info on these sights.

That should get you into a ball park of where you should start.

You should know how your bullet will act at each distance....50, 100, 150, 200, 250, etc. That will help you become a better shot and will ease the sighting in process.

Good luck.

Chuck


----------



## ndm (Jul 22, 2007)

At 50 yards +1/2" to +1" depending on how big of an objective lens you have on your scope. The bullet leaves the barrel between one and two inches below the line of sight, climbs out to about 150 yards and then begins to fall.


----------



## usmarine0352 (Nov 26, 2005)

ndm said:


> At 50 yards +1/2" to +1" depending on how big of an objective lens you have on your scope. The bullet leaves the barrel between one and two inches below the line of sight, climbs out to about 150 yards and then begins to fall.


Thanks, that's exactly what i was looking for.

Everyone else, thank you too. Much appreciated.

Good luck this weekend. Be safe, have fun.

:sniper:


----------



## earlthepearl (Dec 7, 2006)

It all really depends on caliber, weight of the lead,barrel length, and the type of factory ammo. Take a 30-30.....you'd zero that at 100 yards. 30-30's aren't much good for shots over 150 yards. Say a .243..using 100 gr.lead... well mine is sited 2 inches high at 100 yards. That's gets me out much further. I have shot deer at over 300 yards with it. A 30-06..180 GR..you would most likely sight it about the same.. A 308 with about the same lead would be about the same....
Here is a site that will give you an idea:
http://www.gunsandammomag.com/ballistics/
Look your caliber up, and see what you need to do to get your shots somewhere near...then go shoot and see what you can do. The more you shoot....the better you will get.
Make sure you let that barrel cool down, and keep it clean....
Fouling will throw your shots all over.....


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

earlthepearl said:


> Fouling will throw your shots all over.....


Not necessarily. Fouling can also be good. I have a rifle that will shoot 1 1/2 MOA clean, but shoots 3/4 MOA's fouled. Many guns are this way.


----------



## earlthepearl (Dec 7, 2006)

iwantabuggy said:


> earlthepearl said:
> 
> 
> > Fouling will throw your shots all over.....
> ...


I stand corrected......... :jammin: :jammin: :jammin:


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

I'll concur with the above statement about fouling. Went out today just to make sure everything was still tip-tip and first shot I zinged high and right about 4 inches at 100 yards. OH great, I thought, what the heck did I do to this thing. Next three shots were an inch left of the bullseye (had a 20 mph wind that threw it off a bit) and all within the size of a quarter. My uncle and I decided that the first shot was off because I had cleaned out my barrel after last season. After that first shot went through, everything was hunky-dorey.

At least I have my confidence for noonish Nov. 9 :beer:


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

First shot after a cleaning will always be different than the rest. The question is how much different. I don't sight in my rifle on a clean barrel, and so I won't hunt with one either. If it was cleaned before the trip, I stop somewhere on the way and foul the barrel.


----------

